# 2014 List of seed banks. One with 10 seeds for $40 and Free Worldwide Shipping



## Hackerman (Jun 5, 2014)

I was looking around and I found this nice list of seedbanks. Seems to be fairly current.

Here is the list...

http://www.growweedeasy.com/seeds

One of the seedbanks that intrigued me was Peak Seeds.

http://www.peakseedsbc.com/index.htm

This company sells only their own strains so selection is limited (only 12 strains listed). I saw some reviews on the site and they were all good. Located in Canada they claim their free shipping to USA is only about 5 to 10 days.

The down side is they don't take online orders. You need to mail in payment.

Still, 10 seeds for $40 with free shipping is about  the cheapest I have seen seeds.

Albeit, you get what you pay for.

Anyway, I thought the list was cool enough to post.


----------



## suburban (Jun 6, 2014)

Peak Seeds is awesome. You get way more than you pay for. Solid strains.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2014)

SUBURBAN???? YAY so nice to see you again, welcome home.

Nice find hackerman.


----------

